# Changing the name of this thread title



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I think the forum needs to change the name of this section from Litespeed - Merlin, to Litespeed - Merin - Lynskey since Litespeed was at one time owned by Lynskey. So there is a relational thing there. Just a thought so that the Lynskey brand would have a place other then other. The only struggle is that now Litespeed (and Merlin) is owned by ABG group so maybe Lynskey shouldn't be with these?

Wonder what any of you think.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

froze said:


> I think the forum needs to change the name of this section from Litespeed - Merlin, to Litespeed - Merin - Lynskey since Litespeed was at one time owned by Lynskey. So there is a relational thing there. Just a thought so that the Lynskey brand would have a place other then other. The only struggle is that now Litespeed (and Merlin) is owned by ABG group so maybe Lynskey shouldn't be with these?
> 
> Wonder what any of you think.


Merlin isn't owned by ABG - it's owned by CC (Competitive Cyclist).


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> Merlin isn't owned by ABG - it's owned by CC (Competitive Cyclist).


Wow, when did that happen? I hope this will improve the image of Merlin. If that has happened why doesn't Competitive Cyclist offer any Merlin titanium bikes? Heck they don't carry any titanium bikes!


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

2013 Merlin Extralight - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

froze said:


> Wow, when did that happen? I hope this will improve the image of Merlin. If that has happened why doesn't Competitive Cyclist offer any Merlin titanium bikes? Heck they don't carry any titanium bikes!


CC on the purchase of Merlin:

The Merlin Acquisition, And Other Catch-Up - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

foggypeake said:


> 2013 Merlin Extralight - Competitive Cyclist


did they just add this bike to their catalog? I didn't see it 2 months ago. I did a search for titanium on their web set as well as looking at all the bike brands and no Merlin's popped up nor did any TI frames pop up. But the Merlin is still more then I paid for the Lynskey so I'm still happy!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> CC on the purchase of Merlin:
> 
> The Merlin Acquisition, And Other Catch-Up - Competitive Cyclist


Thanks for sharing that it was an interesting read. I hope Competitive Cyclist doesn't eventually move frame production over to China or some such place and leave it here to be built using American labor and Ti.


----------

